# Help, new cat hates other pets!!!



## roachal (Nov 2, 2006)

I just adopted a new cat that I am told is a 7 month-old female, my problem is that she hates my cats. I have three cats that are all still young and curious and when they get anywhere near her she hisses and growls at them, only my one year old male seems bothered by this and so he thinks he needs to growl back and he tilts his head and looks really weird. I have never seen him do this before. I'm trying to get the new cat adjusted to my cats before I bring my dogs back inside and start working on that problem since she's scared to death of dogs. Any advice would be very much appriciated.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

It sounds like you just put the cats together without properly introducing them. Cats are very territorial, so the residents view the new one as an intruder, and the new girl is just plain overwhelmed. New home, cats, people, etc. That's alot to take in at once.

You should put the new cat in her own room with all her supplies. Make sure it's a room with a solid door (not glass) so the cats can't see each other. Then you can start working on the intro process. If you Google "new cat introductions" you will find info on how to bring a new cat into a household with resident cats. 

Speaking from experience, it is important to get your cats off to a good start, or you could be dealing with the cats not getting along for a long time. Be patient and don't try to rush it.

I don't have any advice for you on the dogs. Hopefully, someone else here can answer that. You can also try doing a search of the forum or the internet for more info on the dog-cat question.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## roachal (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks. I did put my cats in the basement and let the new cat check out the rest of the house by herself all night. Then I brought up one cat at a time this morning and put them back when I had to leave for work, so I am doing it slowly and well supervised. It just suprised me because the lady fostering her had 13 cats and she never said anything about having any problems. As for the dogs I forgot to add that they love my cats cause they all play and wrestle around together, but the new cat hates dogs and I'm worried that the dogs will want to play and I know she won't. I'm hoping that because she's young I can still get her accustomed to them being around eventually.


----------



## ebarton2 (Nov 6, 2006)

As far as getting the cats used to each other - I think you need to take it a step farther and rather than just letting them see each other for a while each day, start by letting them get used to each others smells (without seeing each other)

Here's a short summary of what I'd suggest:

1) Get a Feliway plugin to ease the whole process

2) Get a blanket or towel that your resident cats have been using and put it in the new cat's room

3) And vice-versa. Take something the new cat has been using and put it somewhere where the old cats will see and smell it. (and ideally - sleep on it themselves)

Just a note: Never put the new cat's smells near the resident cat's litterbox. If they are upset about the new cat, they may start refusing to use the litterbox that has the "intruder" cat's smells near it.

4) Keep swapping the blankets and towels for a few days (at least) without introducing them to each other face to face.

5) Take one of the blankets/towels (it doesn't matter which one) and put it underneath the door where the new cat is, leaving it partially sticking out on each side.

Then, put some cat food on each side of the door, and let the new cat and the resident cats eat “next to each other” through the door.

5) For an hour or two each day - take your resident cats and put them in your new cat's room --- while putting your new cat in the resident cat's room.

6) When you finally do have them meet I would suggest rubbing baby powder on all of the cats - on their back right at the base of the tail and underneath the chin. Cats are so driven by scent they will view each other as 'neutral' because they smell exactly the same. This helps to prevent fights.

Even if it seems like your cats are getting along okay right now (which I noticed they are not) - I think it'd be wise to slow down and take this approach to avoid negative long term effects.

And remember that some cats will take more time to adjust – and some will take less. I think you are doing a good thing by having one cat at a time get used to the new cat. But I also think you should slow things down. 

As far as the dog is concerned, how well trained is he/she? As long as you can train your dog not to bother the cat - she will get used to him over time. The most important thing is to make sure the dog doesn't chase the cat. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

Tink (our resident female 4yrs old) reacted the same way with our new kitten... lots of hissing, growling and noclawing batting when the kitten came close. At the time (I was not a member of this forum) we were unaware of proper introductions and simply let the 2 have free run of the house together in hopes that they just naturally became civil with each other.

We did alot of supervised play with both kittys at the same time, and never really forced anything on either one.

I think we got really lucky after what I have read here, but after day 2, Tink that evening had no change, hissing growling. The next morning, wammo, she simply walked up to the kitten, started bathing her. Ever since they have been great. Tink has really taken on a mother aspect to the kitten. Only thing I have noticed is she does tire of the kitten constantly trying to play with her especially when she is trying to rest... but that only results in her moving away from Cleo, never growls or hisses at the kitten... funny enough only growls at us when Cleo has peeved her off LOL.


----------



## ebarton2 (Nov 6, 2006)

That's great that you were so lucky! 

Yes, it definitely varies from cat to cat. Some are immediately "attached at the tail" and never want to be apart ---- others take a LONG time....and some may never be close friends -- and will only tolerate each other.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

roachal said:


> I did put my cats in the basement and let the new cat check out the rest of the house by herself all night. Then I brought up one cat at a time this morning and put them back when I had to leave for work, so I am doing it slowly and well supervised.


That's not slow. Two weeks is more like it. You really need to do the research Lisa suggested. Don't blame it on the foster lady. It's your responsibility. Now is the time to do it the right way. Or you could have a permanently unhappy cat family.


----------



## ebarton2 (Nov 6, 2006)

coaster said:


> That's not slow. Two weeks is more like it. You really need to do the research Lisa suggested. Don't blame it on the foster lady. It's your responsibility. Now is the time to do it the right way. Or you could have a permanently unhappy cat family.


Exactly.


----------



## roachal (Nov 2, 2006)

I fully understand that this is my responsibility. I was not blaming the foster lady, she is absolutely wonderful, I just said she never had any problems at her home, she only had the cat for a few days, so there is no way I would balme her. For all I know it may have something to do with the fact that the poor cat was found walking the street and has been transfered into four homes after that and she's just tired of having to adjust. I only had her for one night when I asked for advice because I wasn't expecting and problems. And I truely appreciate those who have given their advice, we are going through all the steps advised and so far I'm not having any difficulties. I just don't understand why there are some people who feel the need to speak negatively to others when we only asked for help not criticism. I appologize for getting on anyone's bad side, but I am not a child and do not appreciate being spoken to as one.


----------



## roachal (Nov 2, 2006)

ebarton2 said:


> As far as the dog is concerned, how well trained is he/she? As long as you can train your dog not to bother the cat - she will get used to him over time. The most important thing is to make sure the dog doesn't chase the cat.


My dogs don't bother chasing the cats, my problem is that my other cats love to play with the dogs and so every once in a while they roll around the floor and play together and I'm just afraid the dogs might think she wants to play and she definately doesn't. I'm not sure how to train them that they can play with the other cats but not the new cat. We've named her Jenna, by the way.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

roachal - nobody's treating you as a child. The reason I spoke forcefully is that I speak from having a bad experience and learning my lesson the hard way. I thought I detected in your earlier posts a deferring of the cause for your troubles onto other factors: the cats themselves, the dogs, not being told anything, when the fact is your troubles are a direct result of your not introducing the cat correctly, as others beside myself pointed out. I just did it more forcefully to drive the point home and I hope you benefitted from it. I hope things go well from this point on and that all your animals get along well together.

Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Roachal....Whenever you bring a new cat into the house, you need to assume that you will have problems and conduct the intro accordingly. It's very natural for cats to hiss and growl when the meet for the first time. Even if you follow the introduction processes word for word, there is likely to be some hissing and growling...the difference is, it will be mild and much less likely to escalate into a real fight. 

It's important to assess responses of both the new and incumbent cats. If you take a next step and the response isn't good, then back up and wait another day or two. Even though the new cat is fairly young, it's had a rough time of it and probably needs even more time to adjust. I think your situation is one where you need to plan on several weeks for the intro process. 

BTW, I'm going through this now as well. I have a 12 week old kitten that I'm introducing to my 5 and 10 year olds. The kitten didn't even get out of the spare bedroom for 3 days (with the other 2 confined to another BR). I was carefully watching her signs and she wasn't ready...she would hide under the bed and only come out if I was in the room. If she was intimidated by one room, I wasn't going to subject her to the whole house. And once she seemed comfortable in the room, I waited another day until I let her into the rest of the house (which she did great with). 

I am concerned about your situation with the dogs. Bringing a cat that has a known aversion to dogs into a home with 2 dogs is a tough road to go down.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> It's important to assess responses of both the new and incumbent cats. If you take a next step and the response isn't good, then back up and wait another day or two.


This is a very important and crucial point. In my first experience introducing a new cat, I did all the right things in the right order, I just did them too fast and without waiting until I was sure both cats were ready and adjusted to the newcomer. I just figured if I did all the right things, it would work out. Well, it didn't, because I didn't listen to the CATS to tell me when they were ready.

The next time I went much slower and paid close attention to the cats' reactions, and once or twice I had to back up a step and wait a while longer. And it ended up taking two weeks. And that only got the cats to the point where they tolerated each other. It took six months before they really became friendly.

You're getting really great advice here. I just get frustrated giving it over and over again and many times it's not taken (which is the privelege of the one who's asking for it) and then they come back in few months wailing about problems with cats fighting and hating each other. Well, by that time it's often too late.


----------



## roachal (Nov 2, 2006)

I am sorry that I became upset over your comment and I do understand that if I do this the wrong way the cats may never get along. Just please understand that I didn't even know there was a right or wrong way to introduce cats because I have never heard of this problem, my other cats instantly liked each other. And after talking to the foster lady, this is the first time she's done this (other than the dogs, they said she has always had an extreme hate for dogs). So it was an unexpected surprise for us all. 

ps: And for a little update they are fine, so far, eating on opposite sides of the door. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## roachal (Nov 2, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> I am concerned about your situation with the dogs. Bringing a cat that has a known aversion to dogs into a home with 2 dogs is a tough road to go down.


Actually, my kids let the dogs in today and they ignored her and all she did was look at them and then acted like they weren't even there. I think my dogs have decided that two cats wrestling with them are enough, either that or they know that the two boys are declawed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

roachal said:


> ... I didn't even know there was a right or wrong way to introduce cats because I have never heard of this problem, ....


That's what we're here for. :wink: 

Actually, pretty much all vets, rescue/adoption organizations, and breeders are quite aware of the problems introducing new cats, and so the information is quite widely available in the professional cat community. As well in numerous books and articles online. It's the general public that's still unaware. 

At least you went looking for information as soon as you had a problem. Many people don't even do that. So consider yourself having received a pat on the back. 8)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

roachal said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > I am concerned about your situation with the dogs. Bringing a cat that has a known aversion to dogs into a home with 2 dogs is a tough road to go down.
> ...


I don't know what kind of dogs you have, but if they have some weight on the cat and the breed is one that has a high prey drive or is a herding breed...you need to be really careful. I've had more than one friend lose a cat to an attack by their dog. The high prey drive is easy to understand. What happens with the herding breeds is that they try to herd the cat, end up backing it into a corner, the cat lashes out and the dog attacks in retaliation. This is important to consider since your other 2 cats don't have claws and the new one does. The dogs aren't used to cats with claws and may get a nasty surprise.


----------



## roachal (Nov 2, 2006)

My dogs are Jack Russell Terriers, but unlike the typical Jack they're lazy and pretty laid back, so they could care less about the cat being in the house.


----------



## roachal (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a slightly new question here, my female has been acting extremely curious about the other cats scents and I noticed that she tries to sniff at their tails sticking under the door but when they get their noses in there she hisses and growls. What does this mean?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

roachal said:


> My dogs are Jack Russell Terriers, but unlike the typical Jack they're lazy and pretty laid back, so they could care less about the cat being in the house.


_The Jack Russell Terrier is a perky, merry, devoted, and loving dog. Spirited and obedient, yet absolutely fearless. Careful and amusing, he enjoys games and playing with toys. Friendly and generally kind to children who have been taught not to tease or strike the dog. *They are intelligent, yet willful and determined. They can be slightly difficult to train and need a firm, experienced trainer. The Jack Russell can be aggressive with other dogs if not well trained and socialized. Some have killed or been killed in dog fights. Early socialization can help substantially moderate this trait. They have strong hunting instincts (stronger than your average terrier) and should not be trusted with other small animals. *They like to chase and explore. Be careful not to let them off the lead unless they are very well-trained. Jack Russells like to bark and dig. They tend to get restless and destructive if not kept fruitfully occupied and well exercised. Jack Russells climb, which means they can climb over a fence, they also jump. A Jack that stands 12 inches high can easily jump five feet. JRTs are not the breed for a inexperienced dog owner. This is a BIG dog in a little dogs body. The owner needs to be as strong-willed as they are, or this little guy will take over. With the right owner this little dog can really excel, but is not recommended for those who have not had prior experience with terriers. _

While your dogs have always been mush, they have the potential to be aggressive with cats, especially if provoked. I would be very careful with the new cat in the house and would not allow them to be together unsupervised. Especially since the cat is known not to like dogs. 




Quote above from this site http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/jackrussellterrier.htm


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

roachal said:


> I have a slightly new question here, my female has been acting extremely curious about the other cats scents and I noticed that she tries to sniff at their tails sticking under the door but when they get their noses in there she hisses and growls. What does this mean?


It's all part of the 'getting to know you' process. It's good that she's curious. As I mentioned previously, there is still going to be some hissing and growling...the intro is to prevent an all out war from occurring.


----------

